# ZOOMIES Binocular Glasses - Handy, or Junk?



## SeaBreeze (Aug 4, 2013)

Just saw these advertised on TV, binocular glasses, not too powerful 3X.  They show how handy and 'hands' free they are.  Of course they show people with pained looks on their faces, that are rubbing their necks from the horrible binoculars they have to carry, LOL! Typical AS Seen on TV Ad. 

These things are also supposed to have a colored slide over lense for the sun.  They are also shown being used by those performing crafts, etc.  They touted that you can change any TV into a large screen by just using these Zoomie glasses. layful:  :tv:  https://www.buyzoomies.com/.  Anybody own a pair of these, and care to give a review?


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 4, 2013)

I read that as Zombie glasses and thought, 'ello, they're on the move already!:lofl:


Maybe I need the Zoomies?

I use a range of different level magnifiers for craft, matter of fact I have a pair of el cheapo X2 specs that I slip over my normal glasses for the computer.  Not a great look but hey, who's gonna see?   They save me changing specs, just take them off before I stand up.  Those others will give you a headache if you don't take them off every time you look away from the TV because of the change of focus.  Been there, done that, very disorienting.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 4, 2013)

I use 1.75 power over-the-counter reading glasses.  Use to just use them for reading small print, but for a year or so, have been needing them for the computer...feel cross-eyed at times, don't like it.


----------



## Archer (Aug 4, 2013)

They remind me of those X-ray glasses they used to sell via mail order in comics years ago...



They didn't work.........so they tell me...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 4, 2013)

LOL, I remember those ads....hubba, hubba!


----------



## Rob (Jan 23, 2015)

Get yourself one of these. I remember them being available in the UK when I was a kid. They were also advertised on the back of 'American' comics such as DC along with all sorts of other things, most of which were useless ...


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 25, 2015)

At $10 they are bound to be junk!


----------

